# My new home!!!!!!



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I love it in here!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

It does feel good, doesn't it! It feels like Christmas! I could get used to this! Wohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

All I can say is.....

 


Tee


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

great sight!!! thanks for working so hard guys!!!


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow-------i Finally Found It!!!!!111-looked All Over The Web To Try And Find The Site But Couldnt Find This One Anywhere, Well It Finally Took Going To Gfo And Someone In Htere Mentioned The Site Address, And Of Course Went Right To It, And Boy Am I Imp :d Pressed.....great Job To Everyone Who Worked So Hard On This Site,,,,cant Wait To Start Talking To Everyone Again..........eye4neye


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## fishinchick (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome!  I joined before the boards even opened, so I guess that makes me one of the "old" members.  So welcome to all the newbies. Isnt this place GREAT??!!!!!


----------



## goose925 (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow!! I love the site. I like what I see here.I think this place is going to quickly become my favorate fishing site.

goose925


----------



## mrm123 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great job folks. I'm kinda new at this web stuff so beer with me. I really like this site better than that other one(I won't mention any names). Thanks again for getting it together. Mike,


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

Lets not get lockjaw like the other site. If your catchin um lets here it. If your not, lets here it also. If you don't post whats the point of any web site. Sure we meet friends online and thats a plus. If you say they are not bitin, I'm going fishin anyway but I will Know what to expect unless you dont know how to fish, LOL The point is POST


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Floatin Saloon makes a very good point and gices an excellent reason o back it up.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the work in producing and operating a FIRST CLASS SITE.


----------



## Fishzilla (May 8, 2004)

Nice work on the site everyone. Looking forward to hearing from the old gang. I am ashamed to admit that I have yet to wet a line but that will change quickly. Let's have a great year!


----------

